# What products have you been reaching for recently?



## GraceFace (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a newbie here on Specktra and was wondering what products you found to be the most essential or useful in your makeup kit recently? Or what do you constantly find yourself reaching for?

I think it would be fun to see what ranks high in everyone else's books. 

I personally favor my Fix+, 217 brush, MSFN, and "Feline" eye kohl. 

what about you?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fix+, Feline kohl snap! and my studio sculpt foundation right now.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 21, 2010)

Feline eyekohl and 3N lipglass.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 21, 2010)

Msf natural, feline eye kohl, and lovelorn lipstick.


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 21, 2010)

MAC Studio Sculpt Foundations
Nars Sheer Glow
Revlon Spa Skin Illuminator (the pink one)
Sonia Kashuk Flat Top Blusher Brush


----------



## dmcgeo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey! I'm also a newbie! I haven't gotten any work done since I discovered this website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Products I've been using:
Experimenting with drugstore foundations, so I've been playing with Revlon Colorstay and Photoready. Normally wear MUFE HD. I like both Revlon. I like the coverage of Photoready but it makes my dry spots more obvious. CS is great but it can be heavier than I like. 
Coralista blush (love it)
MAC e/s
Benefits lemonaide
Unpetroleum Jelly


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 21, 2010)

MSF in meduim deep, esperrso eyeshadow and the following brushes: 208, 224 & 239


----------



## melzie2121 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fix + (they need to make a perfume that smells like this)
217
MSF natural which I didn't like at first but love now
Sephora airbrush/highlighting whatever-it's-called brush


----------



## MsHielo (Feb 21, 2010)

MSFN, 217 brush, myself l/s, glamour for all l/g


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 22, 2010)

MAC Strobe liquid has been sitting in my fridge for the longest time until recently when I started mixing it with MUFE HD Foundation

I wasn't using my Dipdown fluidline until a couple days ago when I went shopping in my own stash and discovered I had the perfect brush for my liner - the Coastal Scents Black Synthetic Detail brush


----------



## Junkie (Feb 22, 2010)

Brule Eyeshadow - I just got it. I use my 217 pretty much everyday, SFF foundation, and all of my new paint pots. And I use Blackfire g/g almost everyday too.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm gonna assume you mean MAC stuff since this is posted under MAC chat. If so, these are the products i use the most recently:

- Studio sculpt foundation NW25
- Feline e/k
- Painterly p/p
- Blanc Type e/s
- Myth l/s
- Snob l/s


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Bronzing powder! I'm so tired of the winter and being pasty. Putting on a little bronzer makes me feel hope it will be over soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

recently i have been reaching for all my nudey pink lipsticks - like hue, nude rose etc - rather than my usual brighter pinks. oh and also i bought this liquid liner from l'oreal which i swear is amazing! it has a long handle and really fine tip. my liner looks perfect everytime using this. i know it's not a mac item but i really do love it!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Feb 23, 2010)

217, 224
Shroom e/s
Texture e/s - It's one of my staple colors. I love using it to blend out my crease it gives it a pop and a sparkle.
Embar e/s - Eyebrows.
Melba blush

That pretty much go to Mac stuff for right now
I got Fix + yesterday night and I think this will be added to my need to list.


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 24, 2010)

217 brush - cant live without it
Dazzleglasses - I realized I havent been using them, which is stupid considering I went on a Dazzleglass binge and bought five within a space of two weeks, so I've been making a point to throw one on over whatever lipstick I'm wearing
"O" lipstick - it's my go-to when I want a darker, and/or reddish lip but dont want it to be to over the top in the daytime.
vanilla  pigment - the go-to inner corner highlight


----------



## cookayhaikoo (Feb 25, 2010)

msfn, fix+, blanc type eye shadow, 2n lipglass


----------



## obscuria (Feb 25, 2010)

I've just been using my Temptu airbrush system for my foundation lately because it gives such a light and airy look to my skin. Also, MAC's ripe peach and azalea blossom blush ombres and Girlie e/s


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

For me, it's probably Patina eye shadow, Feline e/l and Well Dressed blush


----------



## SuSana (Feb 25, 2010)

Soft Brown e/s 
Live and Dye l/g
Personal Style blush

I think that's about it


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 25, 2010)

MAC Paintpot in Painterly, the 219 brush (it's a perfect crease brush for small eyes), MSF Natural, and Nymphette lipglass. I've used all of these pretty much every day for the past week!


----------



## minnie_moo (Feb 25, 2010)

Blot Powder, Hue l/s & Shroom e/s are my must haves at the mo


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittany88* 

 
_MAC Paintpot in Painterly, the 219 brush (it's a perfect crease brush for small eyes), MSF Natural, and Nymphette lipglass. I've used all of these pretty much every day for the past week!_

 
I can't believe I forgot to list Painterly! I use that just about every time I do my eyes as my base!


----------



## cmonster (Feb 26, 2010)

fascinating eye kolh, 187, ladyblush creme blush, and some non-mac items...its midterm week so i've been doing the same look everyday ^^ liner, mascara, balm and blush


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 27, 2010)

Blush ombrés, satin taupe & deep damson e/s, vg gaga, shimpagne msf


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 27, 2010)

Naked Lunch (like crazy!)
Satin Taupe
Jubilee l/s (only because I just got it. But I think it's a bit too brown for me!)

All of the above are really weird colours for me to be using coz I'm normally such a bright person!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

Staples for me:

Studio Fix Fluid
Blacktrack Fluidline
Bare Canvas Paint
Vanilla e/s
Hue l/s
Creme d'Nude l/s
Blushbaby Blush


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 2, 2010)

Coverfx concealer, mommy makeup powder, summer rose beauty powder, ever so rich cremesheen glass, stila black smudgepot


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Studio fix powder
Soft Brown eyeshadow
217 brush (changed my life)
Fascinating eye kohl
Fix+


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Liquid Eyeliner in Boot Black - I use it daily and its still kicking.  Love that I'm getting life out of it...

Diorshow Mascara - never leave home w/o it.

MUFE HD foundation - I mix this with my moisturizer and created my own tinted moisturizer...  

Pressed Power in Deep Dark

Feline Eye Kohl


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 13, 2010)

Hug Me l/s
Cutester l/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Golden bronzer
Plushlash mascara
Kid e/s


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 13, 2010)

Blacktrack fluidline
Soba eyeshadow


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

Studio Fix Fluid foundation
Sheer Pressed Powder
Studio Touch Up Finish Concealer
Vanilla e/s
Carbon e/s
Springsheen blush (like NARS Orgasm!)
Bronzer Refined Golden
Cream Color Base Hush
Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## Caderas (Mar 15, 2010)

Fix+
217
Pearl CCB (although I'm out now and am using up my EU Fresh Morning CCB to cover!)
Blowdry l/s (LE, but I think See Sheer will be a good dupe?)


----------



## archiesjess (Mar 15, 2010)

I <3 Brule and Wedge...


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Personal Style blush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Feline eye kohl
Laugh A Lot lipstick
Cream Anglaise creamsheen


----------



## darae (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have that big of a collection to have a variety of choices but lately

1. texture e/s <3
2. Strayin' (H/K collection) + Snob= favorite lip color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and last week I was a blacktrack fluidline fiend! but it has passed lol.


----------



## kpenn (Mar 28, 2010)

Blacktrack and Rich Ground fluidlines have been keeping me afloat the last week or so, coupled with Dainty mineralized blush and Golden bronzer.

I'm in finals and writing papers / studying like mad, so anything that keeps me looking a bit fresh is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mac_aiken (Mar 28, 2010)

Right now I am obsessed with:

Joie de Vie (sp?) cream blush
In Synch l/l
Neosporin  Lip Health Daily Hydration therapy
Bare Canvas paint


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

These things I pretty much use daily:

-Fix +
-MSFN
-Select Moisturecover Concealer 
-Soft Ocrhe Paint pot
-Refined MSF
-(Non-MAC) MUFE Smoky Lash Mascara


----------



## darae (Apr 4, 2010)

refined golden bronzer
shroom e/s


----------



## kpenn (Apr 4, 2010)

My staples:

Blacktrack and Dipdown fluidline
Studio Fix Lash in Black Fix
Espresso eyeshadow (brows)
MSF natural in light
Select Moisturecover in NC15
Golden bronzer
Dainty mineralized blush
Gold Dusk pigment (as highlighter)
Lip Conditioner Stick SPF15 (I have an old tinted one in Strobe, but any one will do!)


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

Surprisingly, I often reach for Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Light.  I rarely use MAC foundation products but this is really a fantastic powder.  It feels light and looks natural but also provides a bit of coverage, mattifies, and sets liquid foundation as well.  On low key days, I just brush some on with a kabuki brush over my sunscreen and I'm set.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 15, 2010)

Peachtwist blush, Nylon shadow & Tan pigment, Vegas Volt lipstick, Pink Lemonade lipglass


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 16, 2010)

I use my Macroviolet FL everyday.. I don't take a lot of it..like dip my eyeliner brush in it gently and swipe...and I like the fact that it's not too dark and tacky...like I'm really not wearing e/l. 
And as always, Sweet Strawberry l/g is the best!


----------



## she (Apr 16, 2010)

blot powder, msfn and comfort msf. i don't use foundation so those are my babies and i love them everyday.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 17, 2010)

I use a ton of m/u other than MAC, so none of these really get daily use, but here's what I reach for most often:

Blacktrack fluidline, Black Russian pearlglide
e/s: Illegal Cargo, Wintersky, Shore Leave
MSF/blush: Perfect Topping, Blonde, Well Dressed, maybe Shy Beauty too
l/s: Ahoy There, Long Stem Rose and Gentle Simmer slimshines
Fuchsia Fix TLC, and regular white lip conditioner
Studio Moisture Tint (mainly because it's too light for me and I'm trying to use it up before I get tanned in the summer!)
brushes: 272, 275, 187


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Light that Fire lg
3N lg
Any of my blue or green eyeliners.
Any of my bronzers (trying to perfect my spring/summer shimmering look)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

Burt's Bees Replenishing Lip Balm
Feline
Gentle


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2010)

I have so many favorite products at the moment. I wish I could use them all at once haha!

Sugarpill Burning Heart Quad
Mac Mineralized Foundation SPF15
Stila Black Smudgepot
Studio Fix Lash
Brule e/s and Nanogold e/s for brow highlighting
Detrivore pigments 
Urban Decay Zero pencil
ALL of my new greasepaint sticks - especially Dirty and Zinc Zone
Blackline pearlglide
Supdupernatural Blush
Joi-de-vivre cremeblend blush
Gold Magic bronzing stick
OCC lip tars in Melange and Anime


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 20, 2010)

I change my usual products quite often.

Lately I have been reaching for:

Smoulder eye kohl (as before)
Lovelorn lippie
Nymphette lipglass
Shadowy sculpting pan
MSFN
Cheeky bronze MSF


----------

